# Hopalong Cassidy



## Coldbrook (Apr 23, 2013)

He's "Hoppy" and healthy, but really small. Hop was a surprise from an accidental breeding of a small 6 year old FF Pygmy nanny and my Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf buck. I wasn't sure this doe was bred or not until the evening I walked into the barn and heard the tiniest baby sound and found the tiniest goat I'd ever seen. I went in to check him out and he literally walked into a knothole in the wall and almost vanished before I got hold of his little back legs and dragged him out!

We weren't sure he was going to make it. He was weak and didn't get up easily. The doe wanted nothing to do with nursing him but we held her, milked her, got some milk into him with a dropper and eventually, the two of them figured it out with a lot of help from us and are a nicely bonded pair now. I got some Omega goat supplement liquid and gave him a little a day, made him a sweater out of the sleeve of a pajama top, and he just thrived!

I do not plan to breed her again but oh, are we enjoying tiny Hop. Everyone who sees him laughs and says "That's not even a goat" or something similar! Even the vet couldn't resist cuddling him. He needed help getting up onto a concrete block at a week old. Now, at nearly four weeks he's up and over and in and under everything and should be a candidate for Dance with the Stars with some of his moves!  But Hop's not spoiled...no, not at all.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

GAH! CUTE!!!! That baby is absolutely adorable!!!:hammer:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

OH. MY. GOODNESS!!!!!!! he's too cute for words. love that picture of him in his sweater under the daffodils. too precious!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

what an adorable little boy. So active too. To cute not to spoil him rotten.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

OMG!!!! I don't think I have seen anything sooooooo adorable!!He's so cute I could eat him up!!! I just want to hug it!


----------



## Coldbrook (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no, no, no, no...there will be no eating little Hoppy!  I don't know what I will do with him, but I know that eating this lil dude is out of the question!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Coldbrook said:


> Oh no, no, no, no...there will be no eating little Hoppy!  I don't know what I will do with him, but I know that eating this lil dude is out of the question!


^:laugh:

Yes! he is adorable


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

That has to be the most adorable little guy ever! ^-^
The pic with the daffodils is way too precious.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG ! HE IS PRECIOUS , ADORABLE , FREAKIN WAY TOO 
CUTE FOR MORE WORDS !

Can I have him ?? Paaaa leaze!!! :hugs:ray:ray:ray::hammer::hammer::hammer::hugs:

All great pictures but the one with the little boy carrying him under his arm is just priceless and of course the first one 

OMG , I just cant get over how stinkin adorable he is


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Coldbrook said:


> Oh no, no, no, no...there will be no eating little Hoppy!  I don't know what I will do with him, but I know that eating this lil dude is out of the question!


I didn't mean really eat him! He's just so darn cute!!! Lol!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Cute Kids + Cute Kids = Absolute Flabbergasteringly Adorableness!!!!!!!!!! AWWWWWW! My gosh I think I am going to... 

(((BANG)))


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

GAHHHH HE IS SO CUTE!!! :hammer::hammer:HIM TRYING TO GET ONTO THAT CINDERBLOCK, OMGG, SO TINY! :crazy:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I THINK I JUST MELTED INTO A POOL OF LOVE. That is the tiniest little thing I have EVER seen!!!! And he's already 4 weeks!?:hugs::lovey::drool::drool:hlala::dazed:


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

So precious!!!!!! What a blessing in so many ways! Sounds like he was born at just the right time in just the right place to have owners that have looked after him and got him to survive against the odds! He is going to be one spoilt goat!!! Congrats


----------

